# Arizona Trapping/predator hunting



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

How is the trapping and predator hunting in southeast Arizona? What target animals live there? Any tips or pointers. Thanks guys, yall are always a great help


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Clayhen, I hope JTKillough chimes in, I haven't hunted or trapped in southeast Arizona, well not in Cochise County.. Your best bet would be the Arizona's Game & Fish Dept. Website @ http://www.azgfd.gov You can look at the laws and regulations for hunting Big Game ie: Deer, Elk, Turkey, Javelina, Bighorn Sheep, Bear, and Mountain Lion, plus Small Game and Other Wildlife. They have Trapping Regs online to. We can only use cagetraps here, unless your on private property then you can use footholds and foot-snares. Good Luck


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bobcat, fox, Mountain lion, Jaguar(protected), Skunks, raccoons, and porkys in the right areas, coatimundi. Don't forget Jacks and cottontails. And Coyotes !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

and dont forget you can trap private ground as long as it is not posted !


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

Isn't that still considered trespassing?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

No Clayhen... it has to have the proper signage or it's not trespassing. The letters have to be a certain size , same with the sign. A sign at all entrances, corners, and every 1/4 or 1/2 mile I think.


----------

